# How to contact moderators



## meralee (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there! I was wondering if someone could help me contact the moderator of the Cooking Equipment Reviews section. 

I tried to post a question, but it said it would have to be approved. It's never shown up. :look:I'm just wanting to know if my question was in appropriate or in the wrong place or needs words changed. I know I accidentally submitted it twice :crazydidn't think the first post went through). I'm concerned it may have come across as advertisement for my business, but that's not my intention.

Any help would be great. :lol:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Meralee,

You did nothing wrong, it's just a way for the site's administrator to control spamming etc from new members with not-so-pure intentions. 

On the forum intro page at the bottom it says "view forum leaders". You can always contact the right moderator or the administrator through a private message on that page.


----------



## meralee (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, I understand the need to moderate posts for new people. It's just that I had tried to make the post yesterday morning (may have been the day before, not sure) and it still had not appeared. That's why I thought there might have been a problem.

Thank you for the information to find the forum leaders. I'll contact them directly.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I've notified them for you; it won't take long.


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

I got the 'you're new' message, too but it flashed up so quickly the first time I didn't get to read it in its entirety. So I posted again, undoubtedly creating extra work for the Moderators. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif My apologies.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

No worries, welcome to cheftalk....better to ask questions than leave frustrated.


----------

